# Free jewelry bits and pieces



## norman vandyke (Apr 29, 2016)

First who wants it for cost of shipping($6.45) gets these bits and pieces of box elder burl and a piece of dyed, stabilized curly mango.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Apr 29, 2016)

I suppose dimensions might help. Lol! One piece is around 1/8" thick. The test is around 1/4" or thicker. Mostly over 4" long.


----------



## duncsuss (May 4, 2016)

Hi Norman ... jewelry, you say? I'm just getting started with the off-set pendant jig, I'd love to have more thins to play with ... please PM with your Paypal account, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

